# Tail lights



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd like to know as well, the price seems pretty great!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have them installed what do you want to know?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Couple of people answered on FB about this for me. Seems that you have to have them wired and they aren't plug n play. Have a guy at work that's going to hook them up for free. Well, might cost me:










and


----------



## GhostCruze (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been looking at very similar tail lights as well and from I've been told, they're plug and play. But I've also been told you need to do a bit of wiring which shouldn't be too difficult. Spyder Auto has very similar (if not the same) tail lights and I believe you can request to have an installation guide sent to you should you need one. But I could be wrong.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Dude, DO NOT PAY TO HAVE THESE INSTALLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's as simple as this....

For the outer lights...

- cut plug off OEM tail lights (leave enough wire on both ends to reattach in the future)

- Cut piece of **** plug off aftermarkets

- Solder or crimp OEM plug to Aftermarket tail lights 

- the wire colors match perfectly!

- plug into vehicle harness

For the inner lights...

- it's two wires for each unit

- Use the same method for obtaining the plugs if the plugs currently attached don't fit.

- blue is ground and black is positive, the other end is white and black I believe. Simply, if they don't turn on switch the wires around. I'll have to pull them to check again. I might have pics saved.

- You crimp or solder all of 14 wires that are easy to get to. Install should take no more than 2 hours. It took me 1.5 hrs and I didn't even know what the **** I was doing when I started.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Any idea how you would turn the trunk lights into brake lights??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

marden64 said:


> Any idea how you would turn the trunk lights into brake lights??


Wire them into the outer tail lights instead of the stock plugs on the lid 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Wire them into the outer tail lights instead of the stock plugs on the lid
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


I have a spoiler on the rear that has a brake light in it, might just be able to splice into that??

I assume not, but wanted to check first before ordering these, there's no difference in the '11's and '14's taillights correct??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You could splice into it yes. 11-14s no, no difference.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

BTW, did you have the tiny lip spoiler on the trunk before you installed the raised spoiler? If so, was it hard to remove?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

No I didn't have the small spoiler. Only option I got in the car was the connectivity package. Kinda shooting myself in the foot now for not getting more.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

marden64 said:


> No I didn't have the small spoiler. Only option I got in the car was the connectivity package. Kinda shooting myself in the foot now for not getting more.


Nice thing about the Cruze (aside from the entertainment portion) everything else can be changed out to either match or exceed stock features.


----------

